# 30% OFF VERTICAL JIGS



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Check out the first ever END OF SEASON SALE!



Eastern Tackle Vertical Jigs



Time to do some Christmas shopping for your buddies and stock up the jig bag for next year.



Thanks

Jim


----------

